# Who is your favorite Hornets player?



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

This is the poll from the Hornets official website

Mine is Chris Paul


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

PJ Brown, PJ Mother chuckin Brown.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Last year- J.R. Smith

This year- Chris Paul


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

YOU must like the rookies


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Cp3!


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

supermati said:


> Cp3!


is that the name of his shoes? lol


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

gotta give love Nachamamabar.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Drk Element said:


> gotta give love Nachamamabar.


are u joking??

he gets 6 pts a game


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Brandon Bass


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

brandon was like my fav college player i think hes really underrated


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

I voted JR, but there isnt really a guy im really into right now.
The Hornets are my favourite team, but the players dont always match


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Talk about a hard question.

Brandon Bass is my favorite if I go with my heart. He is possible my favorite college player of all time.

JR Smith has a lot of promise but has been pissing me off lately.

Chris Paul is the real friggen deal and I absolutely love his game.

P.J. Brown has 100% of my respect


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! said:


> are u joking??
> 
> he gets 6 pts a game


no, he owns.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! said:


> are u joking??
> 
> he gets 6 pts a game


So people aren't allowed to like players who aren't superstars?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I hope Bass gets some playing time this Friday in Baton Rouge.


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> So people aren't allowed to like players who aren't superstars?


lol i was thinkin' the same thing... and i'd say

desmond mason
chris paul
david west
p.j. brown

..in that order..


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I don't know how you can't like Chris Paul. I like JR Smith too, but Paul is making his mark on the league already.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> So people aren't allowed to like players who aren't superstars?


ya they are i was just kinda suprised, lol


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Easily Chris Paul.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Maciej Lampe


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

FanOfAll8472 said:


> Easily Chris Paul.


i would think so


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Chris Paul. Is there a Paul fan club?


----------

